# PC lunch attacks



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Well, ha a few days to hit paint dirk g lunch this week. Man does it change from day to day. First time everything was keying on streamers, Day 2 midges and Caddis on top, day 3 it was a Czech nymph game for me. Here are a few from this weeks adventures. All were released.


----------



## troutmaster (Jun 7, 2011)

Great fish! That brown in the net is a beauty!


----------



## FishonRon (Jun 1, 2012)

Beautiful Brown in the net. That is a nice little stretch by the Tavern. Props to those taking care of it for the benefit of all.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes, Thats my favorite stretch back there. Lots of fish and a few bigger browns to tangle with. The city of Rochester has done a great job with stream improvements in that sections.


----------



## Maverick1 (Jan 28, 2009)

Lunch attack! 6/5

5-6 today with these 2 being my largest.


----------

